# Brush hog compatability



## Swamp donkey! (Aug 9, 2019)

So, my father-in-law has an old 6 foot brush hog where he replaced the gear box to accommodate a 90 hp tractor. He is letting me have it if I want it. I have a 40 hp tractor. I'm not too concerned with the 6 ft size of the brush hog, but I am concerned with the 90 hp rating of the gear box. He says it has a slip clutch instead of sheer pins. I can't afford to mess up my tractor. Is it safe for me to use this brush hog?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Swamp Donkey, welcome to the tractor forum.

The slip clutch should be adjustable to get it down to your tractor's HP capability.


----------



## Swamp donkey! (Aug 9, 2019)

harry16 said:


> Hi Swamp Donkey, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The slip clutch should be adjustable to get it down to your tractor's HP capability.


Thank you. That sounds like a pretty simple fix. I'm glad to know that this brush hog seems like it could work out for me.


----------

